# Headstock Bearings From Clausing



## cdhknives (Jun 19, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## brino (Jun 19, 2015)

So how many spares did you order? 

Wow that's a lot of money.......what's the lathe worth?
-brino

edit: and when I expand the attachment I see delivery is extra and no parts 'til January 2016!!! Crap!


----------



## cdhknives (Jun 19, 2015)

Same bearings from Amazon.com were just over $800 and in stock, and standard (#2) precision (which is what I bought and installed) were about $250.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 19, 2015)

You can get those same mearings already installed in a nice new lathe for about the same price.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2015)

Spiral,

You mean "ANSI/ABMA Grade 3".  ABEC, RBEC and Class apply to ball bearings and straight roller, spherical roller and needle bearings, most of which are not separable into inner and outer parts.

And although I won't argue that the odds today of Grade 2 Timken parts actually meeting Grade 3 are pretty good, they don't have to.  The only way to find out if the factory was having a bad hair day is to buy them, install them, and check runout.  Plus Timken has had some trouble in recent years with Chinese counterfeiters.  Before I bought anything through Amazon, I would figure out the real name of the actual seller and do some research.


----------



## cdhknives (Jun 20, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Plus Timken has had some trouble in recent years with Chinese counterfeiters.  Before I bought anything through Amazon, I would figure out the real name of the actual seller and do some research.



The ones I bought were 'Sold by and shipped from Amazon.com'...not a separate reseller doing business through an Amazon storefront.


----------



## cdhknives (Jun 20, 2015)

I posted this as much for entertainment value as anything else...the prices Clausing quotes are patently ridiculous!


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2015)

OK.  I thought as much.   

My wife has bought some things off of Amazon.com that as far as I could tell were actually sold by Amazon.  However, everything that I have ever bought (from various books to motor controllers) came from and were shipped by a third party.  The latter case is what I was referring to.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jun 20, 2015)

Price around got mine out of Cal. a couple years ago for around $200 shipped, the one cup is the pricey one. Some one after i did mine did one with a standard cup, don't remember how. Also you don't need precision bearings.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 21, 2015)

Perhaps not.  But you won't be happy with the results from buying Grade 4 Chinese knockoffs, either.


----------



## gilo (Mar 23, 2017)

Mondo from Machinistweb whose users hate H-M said:


> Those prices are for ABEC Precision Class 3.  You don't need precision class 3 bearings for these lathes.  ABEC Standard are of sufficient quality and precision to meet the precision capabilities of these lathes.
> 
> Correct Replacements:
> 
> ...


Are these numbers that MF gave good for the craftsman/atlas 12 x 36 ??


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 26, 2017)

Gilo,

Yes.  For the full list except shaper see:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/bearings-atlas-lathes-mills-pdf.3171/


----------



## gilo (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you for your response waScab.


----------

